# Sig P226 Stainless Elite (9mm) With Streamlight TLR-1



## highspeedlowdrag (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys, my first post here.... Just put this together for a buddy of mine so I thought I'd share some pics. It's a Sig P226 Stainless Elite in 9mm with a Streamlight TLR-1 light attached. The rosewood grips that came with the gun were too thick for my buddy's liking so I swapped them out with a set of factory poly grip panels. Hope you enjoy the pics!

Cheers,
hsld.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Just plain beautiful.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have one and they are amazing.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

The black and white pic is so sick!


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

drooling


----------



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

myyyyyy.........goddddd


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

Great looking gun.


----------

